# DO NOT buy the craftex cx 200 table saw.



## michaelsgarage (Feb 15, 2013)

a few days ago my craftex cx 200 arrived, i was incredibly excited for my first TS. i unpackaged it and started to assemble the saw. everything was going very smoothly, then i got to the laminate extension wing. it was missing bolts and the corners looked like some had dropped it. i thought to my self, "okay, its a small issue i can get a replacement. as i went on putting the extension wing aside and continued on to set up my rip fence i noticed the magnet on the rip fence handle was completely broken and wedged into the locking lever thingy… well that really put me over board and now im going to return this hunk of junk and bite the bullet and step up to a better quality saw. any suggestion? i am looking at this powermatic

http://www.woodcraft.com/product/2085844/44612/powermatic-pm1000-table-saw-134hp-1ph-52-accufence-system.aspx

P.S i will be posting pictures soon. help me make a better decision this time guys!


----------



## michaelsgarage (Feb 15, 2013)

http://www.woodcraft.com/product/2085844/44611/powermatic-pm1000-table-saw-134hp-1ph-30-accufence-system.aspx

thoughts on this one?


----------



## michaelsgarage (Feb 15, 2013)

https://www.canadianwoodworker.com/webstore/wecs.php?store=canadianwood&action=display&target=PCS175


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

I thought it was a great saw until I saw this:
"Recommended Circuit Size (Amps.) : 30A (for 115V), 20A (for 230V)" 
A 30 amp 110 volt circuit is uncommon. Unless that's a typo, this saw is aimed at the wrong market.
I'm thinking it's a typo, but according to a pm rep, it's not. Needs more info from an actual buyer.

If you have 220, you have a lot of options.

I have 110, so my options are limited. I'm between the "36 sawstop pcs and the steel city 35950. I'd love the sawstop, but depending on how things go, may have no choice but to go for the steel city.


----------



## michaelsgarage (Feb 15, 2013)

i do have 220, i just want something that will last me a long time, and something that i wont grow out of as i progress at woodworking.


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

Hard to beat the grizzly 1023. Lots of happy users.


----------



## rustynails (Jun 23, 2011)

Grizzly is the best bang for the buck when working on a budget, I feel the Powermatics are way over priced for a inported saw.


----------



## toolie (Mar 16, 2011)

+1 on both comments above. the griz 1023 or 691 are each ~ $1500 - 1600 delivered. those are bona fide 3hp cabinet saws with excellent reputations. the PM 1000 is 1.75 hp and costs ~ $600 more. all are asian manufactured saws. is that gold powermatic paint really worth $600? as for sawstop, i saw one of their 1.75 hp saws at a local tool seller and it's a really nice product. kinda pricey, but it's a well built product.

for my money, i'd go grizzly if i ever gave up my two emerson electric built TSs.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

AFAIK, the CX200 is the same as the Griz G0690, former Laguna Platinum, Oliver, and Baleigh saws….very well proven. While I understand the disappointment of having issues, these are both minor things that I think Craftex should be able and willing to cover pretty easily. You've got a couple of defective accessories…it can happen to any new tool. Before you trash a good saw and spend several hundred more dollars, give them a chance to make it right….I'd be really surprised if they weren't willing to take care of you.

I'm confident that the PM1000 is a nice saw, but it's unproven and has a notably smaller motor….still sufficient for cutting, but it won't handle things with nearly the ease of a 3hp motor.


----------



## michaelsgarage (Feb 15, 2013)

so do you guys think i should give the Craftex another chance?


----------



## toolie (Mar 16, 2011)

any time i've given ridgid a chance to help me, they've always come thru. if this is your first dealing with craftex, i'd give them a chance to make it right.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

"so do you guys think i should give the Craftex another chance?"

Could this thing have been dropped in shipping? IF so, maybe it isn't really Craftex fault, but the trucking company's..

Give 'em a call and see if they help you out with the parts. If all they tell you is to "Call the freight company for a damage claim", *THEN *maybe think about how their "long term" customer service will be.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

You spent a lot time researching this….I'd definitely give them a chance. If those two minor items get fixed, all should be well. If you find more serious issues later on, then you might re-evaluate, but I sure wouldn't give up over those issues without giving them a chance.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

Nice looking saw for $1399.00 I'd give them a chance to make it right : )
http://www.busybeetools.com/products/CABINET-TABLESAW-10IN.-3HP-RIVING-KNIFE-CSA.html


----------



## bowedstraight (Jul 18, 2013)

the 1023sl is a beast and lots of saw for the money I've had mine 6 years with pretty heavy use and had to replace the arbor bearings which is very simple and I had the chance to clean the saw well and readjust the miter to the blade I love my Grizzly 1023sl I got mine at christmas 6 years ago for 795.00 99.00 shipping I think the popularity has driven the price up so buy while you can they may go up again


----------



## bowedstraight (Jul 18, 2013)

the Craftex looks like a great saw it has a good clean look to it I really like it I would call them up and see what they say since you have the saw sounds like minor problems to me if it was me I would call get some new replacemnet parts ordered and get the saw going and enjoy it make sure you set the miter to the blade and adjust your fence good toed out about .020 away from blade put a good blade in it like a Forrest 20T rip and let tha dust Fly and make sure to read all manufactures recomends have fun with your saw enjoy the dust that you make and all those boxes shelves chest etc. have a good day


----------



## michaelsgarage (Feb 15, 2013)

thanks everyone for your input. i will be driving up to busybee sometime this week to talk to them, im sure all will go well!


----------



## DonOtt (Jul 10, 2009)

I had absolutely zero problems with my CX-200 from unpacking to present day usage.

I find the saw to be an excellent purchase and I'm still very happy with my purchase!


----------



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)

The Freight company is to blame unless you have called Busy Bee and they have given you a run around,I can see the most likely scenario in your dealing with them will be to replace either the broken items or to replace with a completely new saw all together.
I have had great service from BB .please keep us updated ,hope you come back with good news.


----------



## lepelerin (Jan 13, 2012)

I always had excellent service from BusyBee. I would definitively give them a second chance.


----------



## michaelsgarage (Feb 15, 2013)

after getting everything sorted out, and using the craftex for a while i am definitely a big fan of this saw. i wish i got the craftex CX201 instead of the 200, id really like to have a bigger rip capacity


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

*"...id really like to have a bigger rip capacity…"*

Thanks for the update. You can slide the front rail to the right to gain another 10" or so….
http://lumberjocks.com/knotscott/blog/34563


----------

